# Graphic Contest #31 ~Buddy~



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I PMed Dawn asking her about the Graphics Contest and she asked if I could post it for here...so here it is!  

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"Buddy" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until 2 weeks (October 17). 

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times. 










Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Is this Dawn's new kitten or something? Why is the picture stretched like that? :?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

No that's Buddy, Megan's (Sunshine'sMeowmie) Mom's kitten. Dawn didn't tell me to choose any specific picture. I got that picture from Megan's Cat Forum Gallery section, so I didn't size it that way.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Meaghan1216
Thank you for posting the contest for me....
I am overwhelmed with things at home right now.
I really appreciate this.

Des...does the pic look stretched? :? 
It just looks as if it was taken at an odd angle to me.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yeah, it does :? . A lot of the pictures she posts are stretched like that for some reason. Dawn, did you let Meaghan pick a cat if so that is really nice of you  .


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Meghan....do you have the original photograph....before you did any resizing to it? PM it to me. 
I could crop it and make it a nicer photograph for everyone to work with.
the kitten is certainly adorable.


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

that's my mum's kitten. nope-that's the original. however, I can ask meaghan to cancel the date, give you a new pic to resize, and then resume the contest? how does that sound?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds good to me  .


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok i'll do that today then!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, i;ve had SOOO much going on. Tomorrow I will get the other pic up. I took some good ones, now Meaghan has to post it when I give her the link.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

A new thread has been started for the contest:

http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=359748

I'll lock this one up.


----------

